# Hilfe bei mastermind dringend !!!!!



## Java-134 (26. Jun 2014)

Hallo liebe Java User ,

Ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe.
Und zwar müssen wir für die Schule ein Mastermind Spiel in BlueJ programmieren und ich bzw meine Gruppe sind einfach zu blöd dafür . Also brauche  wir dringend jemanden der für uns das Spiel programmiert. 
P.S. Es gibt auch eine Belohnung ( Steam Gutschein etc.)

Schon mal Danke im Voraus


----------



## VfL_Freak (26. Jun 2014)

Moin,

falsches Forum ..... dafür gibt es Softwareentwickler & Programmierer Jobs

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Androbin (26. Jun 2014)

Dieses forum macht keine hausaufgaben; es hilft dabei !!!


----------



## Thunderstorm (8. Jul 2014)

Kann mich meinem Vorgänger nur anschließen, cih würde euch mal vorschlagen nach folgendem Schema vorzugenen :

1. Wie funktioniert Mastermind.
2. Was brauche ich um es zu spielen
3. Code schreiben
4. Fragen stellen falls etwas nicht gewünscht funktioniert.

Dann werdet ihr hier auch viel Hilfe bekommen, aber ihr solltet euch erstmal dransetzen und es wenigstens mal versuchen. Schließlich haben auch Hausaufgaben einen Sinn, auch wenn einige das manchmal nicht glauben wollen. :rtfm:

PS : Für das Spiel ansich ist nicht viel notwendig, vor allem würde ich euch raten erstmal eine Konsolenausgabe zu machen.

Ihr müsst halt eine Permutation erstellen lassen, dann nehmt ihr 4 Eingaben entgegen und gebt dann die Antwort wieder. Dann wieder 4 Eingaben usw... Bis halt die Versuche aufgebraucht sind oder man die richtige Permutation gefunden habt.


----------

